# Infractionowned



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2006)

True Story, I got infractionowned.








Who else has one?   


Discuss son


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2006)

Mine are in my Custom User Title


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 20, 2006)

12,451 posts and only one infraction.  Not bad odds.

Kinda like running a stop sign 12,451 times and only getting caught once.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Vieope (Oct 20, 2006)

_You got lifeowned. _


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 20, 2006)

How come we cant see it?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)

You can only see your own infractions.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _You got lifeowned. _


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You can only see your own infractions.



My other site shows, Alerts, Warnings, and Number of Bans to all members!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope I'm not getting too technical here, but this isn't the _other _site.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I hope I'm not getting too technical here, but this isn't the _other _site.




You lost me, please explain.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## tucker01 (Oct 20, 2006)

largepkg said:


> You lost me, please explain.



Maybe you really are Canadian.

Some snowbird offspring


----------



## largepkg (Oct 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Maybe you really are Canadian.
> 
> Some snowbird offspring


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 20, 2006)

largepkg said:


> , EH!



Fixed it for you.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Oct 20, 2006)

i just got one just now  why can't i have a bsn link in my signature? ??????????????????


----------



## maniclion (Oct 20, 2006)

I have 11.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 20, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I have 11.


Just like the Spinal Tap Amplifiers?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 20, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Just like the Spinal Tap Amplifiers?


INDEED!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2006)

You have a warning only, not an infraction...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You have a warning only, not an infraction...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 20, 2006)

Is this funny, I just got an ALERT on the _other _site.  I cant see the reason why, but they told me where it stemmed from.

Some User:  Hi, Id like to know if I have an LS6 engine.  Ive read that if I have the numbers 1168 on the block its an LS6!  How much horsepower do those numbers bring?

AKIRA:  Those numbers sure do add power.  Be careful though, that last number 8 tends to get scuffed and chipped a lot and once that number gets damaged, horsepower is reduced by 10-15hp.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 20, 2006)

kenwood said:


> i just got one just now  why can't i have a bsn link in my signature? ??????????????????



I'm pretty sure that wasnt the reason  .


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Is this funny, I just got an ALERT on the _other _site.  I cant see the reason why, but they told me where it stemmed from.
> 
> Some User:  Hi, Id like to know if I have an LS6 engine.  Ive read that if I have the numbers 1168 on the block its an LS6!  How much horsepower do those numbers bring?
> 
> AKIRA:  Those numbers sure do add power.  Be careful though, that last number 8 tends to get scuffed and chipped a lot and once that number gets damaged, horsepower is reduced by 10-15hp.



I think you need to retake auto tech 101 son.


----------



## zombul (Oct 20, 2006)

I am going to have to stay away from all of Bigdyl's threads now because he has been a bad boy.Your a bad man and I don't want you to damage my fragile mind,BAD MAN.


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2006)

What did you get a warning from?


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> What did you get a warning from?


I got one from the Surgeon General stating that I shouldn't drink if I'm pregnant.


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>


He said you are a F-ing idiot.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> I got one from the Surgeon General stating that I shouldn't drink if I'm pregnant.


You're pregnant?


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You're pregnant?


No thank god but I haven't had a period in 39 years.  I was worried.


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You're pregnant?


Dale strikes again.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 20, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> No thank god but I haven't had a period in 39 years.  I was worried.



You hit menopause at a really young age


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> No thank god but I haven't had a period in 39 years.  I was worried.


And it's a good thing too!  I don't trust anything that bleeds for three days and doesn't die.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 20, 2006)

ST240 said:


> I'm pretty sure that wasnt the reason  .



yes it was for that


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> He said you are a F-ing idiot.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 20, 2006)

I have one for everytime I  'ed when topolo busted on Doublebase...


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 20, 2006)

Speaking of retarded_Forums, where is Tolopo?


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You're pregnant?



Is it a butt-baby?


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> Is it a butt-baby?


I haven't had my evening "constitutional" yet but when I do I'll be sure to announce the proud arrival of your sibling


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Speaking of retarded_Forums, where is Tolopo?


I think he found a new gay lover and is avoiding Dale.


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> I haven't had my evening "constitutional" yet but when I do I'll be sure to announce the proud arrival of your sibling





I've always wanted a little brother!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2006)

Dale's been giving out pearl necklaces lately.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> I've always wanted a little brother!


----------



## Vesuvius (Oct 21, 2006)

Infractions and bannings.


This is why I only read from now on.  No more posting.


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2006)

Vesuvius said:


> Infractions and bannings.
> 
> 
> This is why I only read from now on.  No more posting.



From _now_ on?

This is the first post I've ever seen you make!


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 21, 2006)

double barrell owned !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> True Story, I got infractionowned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So... Now how many do you have to get before Forest Whitaker comes back? -


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> From _now_ on?
> 
> This is the first post I've ever seen you make!



Ahhh, yeah, no kidding.  Do we have another dupe account here Mr. Snafu?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 21, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Ahhh, yeah, no kidding.  Do we have another dupe account here Mr. Snafu?



Snafu got bant, or just stopped posting under Sanfu?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Dale's been giving out pearl necklaces lately.



Better to give than receive mofo.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 21, 2006)

Infractions are a joke...Mod's can't ban you...sure they can...Have one that doesn't like you and they just hunt until you make a mistake they don't like and boom an infraction....5 times and your gone....IMO, It's a fucking joke...

See when you have a lot of memebers you can get crazy and ban when ever you want...Let this site drop to 500 members and this infraction shit would stop....No members = no site = no money...


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 21, 2006)

ive received infractions for shit ive seen other people say , and when i asked by pm if they recived an infraction ,,the answer i got was no


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> ive received infractions for shit ive seen other people say , and when i asked by pm if they recived an infraction ,,the answer i got was no


Start a poll on who should get infractions...name the top 10 peeps.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 21, 2006)

i think trouble gives out infractions a little to easily ,,at least jodi warns u first
p-funk warned me and said someone was offended for what i typed , i thought fair enough and apologised to the guy,,with trouble its just bam! infraction,,,i think p-funk is doin things the rights way


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> i think trouble gives out infractions a little to easily ,,at least jodi warns u first
> p-funk warned me and said someone was offended for what i typed , i thought fair enough and apologised to the guy,,with trouble its just bam! infraction,,,i think p-funk is doin things the rights way


I agree, we have 3 mods who just swing it ( mostly for personal reasons) then the reat are cool about it......it's simple some people just can't handle power.....a good indication of what kind of mate to avoid.


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Ahhh, yeah, no kidding.  Do we have another dupe account here Mr. Snafu?



Was he banned? I like him.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> Was he banned? I like him.


If  you are not Republican, Pro American, Christian and submissive you have a 50%  chance to be banned....esp if you stand up to mods who are full of shit....and I am *not* talking about Jodi


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> Infractions are a joke...Mod's can't ban you...sure they can...Have one that doesn't like you and they just hunt until you make a mistake they don't like and boom an infraction....5 times and your gone....IMO, It's a fucking joke...
> 
> See when you have a lot of memebers you can get crazy and ban when ever you want...Let this site drop to 500 members and this infraction shit would stop....No members = no site = no money...



How many people have been banned as a result of infractions so far?  None.  What you're saying doesn't make sense, because if a mod didn't like you, he could probably just get you banned without going through the infraction process.  It's always been that way, but Rob has picked a good crew of moderators in my opinion.  Overall they are very fair.

Maybe you don't realize how many knowledgeable and respected members have stopped posting because of the morons that have ventured to this site in the past year or two.  I'm talking a whole lot of very intelligent posters with a lot to offer.  It sucks, but Rob and the moderators realized this and figured something needed to be done to calm the riff-raff down.

By the way, I have only given out one infraction thus far, not including spammers with one post.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> If you are not Republican, Pro American, Christian and submissive you have a 50% chance to be banned....esp if you stand up to mods who are full of shit....and I am *not* talking about Jodi


I agree...It was just a way to give the mods a way to get someone banned they didn't like...Shame......Shame.....look at the anabolic forum..this use to get a lot of traffic...why not now...Who knows?...Anyways we used to jump on some of the newbies that posted stupidshit there but no more...Could result in an infraction for doing so...All fun has left this site and that's what keeps peeps IMO...These people running this site and thank they going to turn it into a professional BB site are wrong...People who want that will go to professional Muscle where some real professional muscle BB'ers post...

I mean when you start turning a site into a your on restriction, spend the next day in your room, then this isn't a bodybuilding site but a holding tamk for young kids.....If the administration of this site thinks those young kids that going to buy from the sponsors here and keep this site running then good for them, but that will soon change....


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

people stop posting for a variety of reasons


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> people stop posting for a variety of reasons


good come back


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> people stop posting for a variety of reasons



this site = no porn, harrasment, Mods give infactions like their gone gun happy, no flamming, no cursing, *NO FUN*


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> this site = no porn, harrasment, Mods give infactions like their gone gun happy, no flamming, no cursing, *NO FUN*



Yet you post here like it's your job...


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> good come back



what?


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Yet you post here like it's your job...



*stfu!*

  i bet i get an infaction now


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I seen a couple anal porns that really turned me *ON* to it....this girl had a guy do her with an aluminum bat....and I seen another one where a guy put a funnel in a girls ass and poured a whole bottle of 10W-40 motor oil in her, pull the funnel out and start doing her in the butt....it was so *NICE* ....not to mention real *healthy*.


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


>


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

lol ROFL!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2006)

You frighten me Kenwood.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You frighten me Kenwood.



LOL..the real person who posted that was a guy that posted in my ANAL SEX thread in Sexual health forum


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 22, 2006)

ban this guy then he might get bored and go back to school


----------



## Vesuvius (Oct 22, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Ahhh, yeah, no kidding.  Do we have another dupe account here Mr. Snafu?



Jodi, as a SModerator,

I am politely asking you and the board to let me post under this username.

Yes, my _former_ username was the one you mentioned.

I want to post under this one.

I won't go back to the old one.

Fair?

I am an "Elite Member."  I paid because I like and support this site.


I know that you and the other Mods check ISP addresses.


Cool?

I am now, Vesuve, right?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> *stfu!*
> 
> i bet i get an infaction now


Being you is punishment enough.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 22, 2006)

WHat does STFU mean?

T


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> WHat does STFU mean?
> 
> T


Shut the f___ up.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 22, 2006)

Vesuvius said:


> Jodi, as a SModerator,
> 
> I am politely asking you and the board to let me post under this username.
> 
> ...



Why are you using a new account?  Are you stalking me?


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

Vesuvius said:


> Jodi, as a SModerator,
> 
> I am politely asking you and the board to let me post under this username.
> 
> ...




why didnt you just pm Rob and ask him to change your name?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> why didnt you just pm Rob and ask him to change your name?


Why didn't you just pm Snafu and ask him to pm Rob.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2006)

Why didn't you just pm myk to tell him to pm snafu to tell snafu to pm rob.


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

how about the pair of you take the hint and stop pming me!


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> WHat does STFU mean?
> 
> T


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Why didn't you just pm myk to tell him to pm snafu to tell snafu to pm rob.


 This can go on and on and on.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2006)

Vesuvius said:


> Jodi, as a SModerator,
> 
> I am politely asking you and the board to let me post under this username.
> 
> ...


You should have gone to Rob.  You can't just create dup accounts....


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You should have gone to Rob.  You can't just create dup accounts....



apparantly you can!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> apparantly you can!


Not without getting caught and it doesn't take much to get caught.


----------



## Tier (Oct 22, 2006)

Seems pretty lame to me, I buy a lot of Ironmag products and I don't come to a site to be censored and irritated and im sure there are a lot of people who are like me and would just stop coming here and stop buying it's products if he has people on the "payroll" as it were who had a license to bother me.

And any moderator who says "It seems all the mods are pretty fair": Your opinion isn't worth the spit that shot out while you were saying it. The people at the top always think they are doing a great job.

If you don't like the post Edit or DELETE the post.


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

Tier said:


> Seems pretty lame to me, I buy a lot of Ironmag products and I don't come to a site to be censored and irritated and im sure there are a lot of people who are like me and would just stop coming here and stop buying it's products if he has people on the "payroll" as it were who had a license to bother me.
> 
> And any moderator who says "It seems all the mods are pretty fair": Your opinion isn't worth the spit that shot out while you were saying it. The people at the top always think they are doing a great job.
> 
> If you don't like the post Edit or DELETE the post.



tell us how you really feel!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2006)

Tier said:


> Seems pretty lame to me, I buy a lot of Ironmag products and I don't come to a site to be censored and irritated and im sure there are a lot of people who are like me and would just stop coming here and stop buying it's products if he has people on the "payroll" as it were who had a license to bother me.
> 
> And any moderator who says "It seems all the mods are pretty fair": Your opinion isn't worth the spit that shot out while you were saying it. The people at the top always think they are doing a great job.
> 
> If you don't like the post Edit or DELETE the post.


You know what really pisses me off is how you guys go around saying that we censor too much and try to clean this place up and how we are only going to cause people to stop coming here etc....  I have a clue for ya, did you ever think that the reason we had to start the censoring in the first place could be because the site and business was losing out because people didn't want to deal with morons like you?


----------



## Tier (Oct 22, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You know what really pisses me off is how you guys go around saying that we censor too much and try to clean this place up and how we are only going to cause people to stop coming here etc....  I have a clue for ya, did you ever think that the reason we had to start the censoring in the first place could be because the site and business was losing out because people didn't want to deal with morons like you?



Show me some data supporting your assertion.

How many infractions would you have if users could do it to you? I've seen quite a following of hate for you on this board, I'd look to morons like you before morons like me. Or maybe it's supermod's who call their users and CUSTOMERS morons?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 22, 2006)

Tier said:


> Show me some data supporting your assertion.
> 
> How many infractions would you have if users could do it to you? I've seen quite a following of hate for you on this board, I'd look to morons like you before morons like me. Or maybe it's supermod's who call their users and CUSTOMERS morons?



Having a bad day?


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

I was responsible for scaring away about 10 people myself!


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Well some type of order needs to be stored here. Otherwise you are simply going to have goofs running around here making comments that are out of place and doing nothing but ruining threads. I for one think that the mods here do a fair job at what they do. 

My personal opinion with Jodi is she has been nothing but helpful with alot of people on here. I know personally she has helped me with alot of things. Just gotta ask yourself, do I actually lend a hand around here and help people or am I more like a diesease who does nothing but kill the wellbeing of this place?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2006)

Tier said:


> Show me some data supporting your assertion.
> 
> How many infractions would you have if users could do it to you? I've seen quite a following of hate for you on this board, I'd look to morons like you before morons like me. Or maybe it's supermod's who call their users and CUSTOMERS morons?



I don't run this business so you'll have to ask Rob for that, but we do know for a fact that we have lost lots of good members because of MORONS like you.  I'm not a role model here and I don't want to be, I'm here on my own free will to provide assistance to help folks and keep idiots at bay from driving useful members away.  

Hate for me?  Where?  Show me.


----------



## Tier (Oct 22, 2006)

I agree, but you don't nit pick and annoy people you just remove the habitual trolls in forums. I just think it's aggravating to be called names by somebody who's supposed to be a professional and a staff member of this board and then proceed to accuse me (under 600 posts) of something like that and not look to their own ass first. A lot of her posts scream of her ego to me and Im not even a big poster so I see very few of them. It's quite an ego for somebody with the muscular structure and haircut of a 17 year old boy.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

I like where this thread is going.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah but where do you see her ego come out? In open chat most likely which is for the most part fine. It has been said that open chat is kinda open for mostly everything, well unless you go overboard. I really dont see where its so hard to control what you type, but thats just me.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 22, 2006)

Tier said:


> I agree, but you don't nit pick and annoy people you just remove the habitual trolls in forums. I just think it's aggravating to be called names by somebody who's supposed to be a professional and a staff member of this board and then proceed to accuse me (under 600 posts) of something like that and not look to their own ass first. A lot of her posts scream of her ego to me and Im not even a big poster so I see very few of them. It's quite an ego for somebody with the muscular structure and haircut of a 17 year old boy.


I would agree that merely voicing your frustrations and objections about how things are managed here does not merit you the distinguished title of "moron".


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

^^ I would agree with you also Wit.....however what else has he said around here?


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

Tier said:


> I agree, but you don't nit pick and annoy people you just remove the habitual trolls in forums. I just think it's aggravating to be called names by somebody who's supposed to be a professional and a staff member of this board and then proceed to accuse me (under 600 posts) of something like that and not look to their own ass first. A lot of her posts scream of her ego to me and Im not even a big poster so I see very few of them. *It's quite an ego for somebody with the muscular structure and haircut of a 17 year old boy*.


----------



## Tier (Oct 22, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I don't run this business so you'll have to ask Rob for that, but we do know for a fact that we have lost lots of good members because of MORONS like you.  I'm not a role model here and I don't want to be, I'm here on my own free will to provide assistance to help folks and keep idiots at bay from driving useful members away.
> 
> Hate for me?  Where?  Show me.



Hate for you: TOM a while back a saw a thread with you making an ass of yourself for one.

EGO: I'll control what you do but "I'm not a role model" ie: I'm not responsible for my actions. Why don't you try using "this isn't a popularity contest" one of my friend's old bosses used that and he had a giant raging ego too right before he got shit canned.

I assure you that your idiocy over 18,000+ posts is more of an affect to the board than mine with under 600.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey I assure you she has helped more than you know. Take a look in the diet and nutrition forums you maybe suprised beings all of your comments are kinda off.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2006)

Tier said:


> I agree, but you don't nit pick and annoy people you just remove the habitual trolls in forums. I just think it's aggravating to be called names by somebody who's supposed to be a professional and a staff member of this board and then proceed to accuse me (under 600 posts) of something like that and not look to their own ass first. A lot of her posts scream of her ego to me and Im not even a big poster so I see very few of them. It's quite an ego for somebody with the muscular structure and haircut of a 17 year old boy.


A 17 year old boy?  WTF?  I'm a women, I like to maintain my feminity thank you.  I don't need to bulk up into some meathead bodyframe thanks.  What kind of dumbass comment is that.

You are becoming a habitual troll 

Ego eh?  Why because I voice my opinions and I don't hold back.  That means I have an ego?   another dumbass remark.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> ^^ I would agree with you also Wit.....however what else has he said around here?





> It's quite an ego for somebody with the muscular structure and haircut of a 17 year old boy.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

The IM population is about to drop by one.


----------



## Tier (Oct 22, 2006)

Jodi said:


> A 17 year old boy?  WTF?  I'm a women, I like to maintain my feminity thank you.  I don't need to bulk up into some meathead bodyframe thanks.  What kind of dumbass comment is that.
> 
> You are becoming a habitual troll
> 
> Ego eh?  Why because I voice my opinions and I don't hold back.  That means I have an ego?   another dumbass remark.



Hey so am I! High five! 

Having the haircut of Doogie Howser isn't feminine.


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

it was nice to see you again this one lasttime!


----------



## Tier (Oct 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> The IM population is about to drop by one.



Hey she's the one that started name calling, she's the spark that lit the fire.

I'll stop when she stops....


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2006)

No because I'm stopping you now!  DUMBASS!


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> The IM population is about to drop by one.



true story!

Jodi just scared another one away!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

Tier said:


> Hey she's the one that started name calling, she's the spark that lit the fire.
> 
> I'll stop when she stops....



Shitting on people's gallery photos is generally a major no-no here.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> true story!
> 
> Jodi just scared another one away!


No, another dumbass just crossed the line.


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Shitting on people's gallery photos is generally a major no-no here.



where you here when that kid posted a pic of him self and it looke like he had a massive boner!! hiarious! it was all over the forum in about 2 mins! he was pming everyone asking them to take it down!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2006)

Bypass infraction and hello ban!  

That shit won't fly here.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> I was responsible for scaring away about 10 people myself!



You're gone!


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You're gone!



your just pissed becasue you only scared away 8!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> where you here when that kid posted a pic of him self and it looke like he had a massive boner!! hiarious! it was all over the forum in about 2 mins! he was pming everyone asking them to take it down!!



No, I didn't see that.  What was the outcome?

I'm the last one to preach about showing restraint when putting down another member, but even I don't shit on people's gallery photos. Ever.


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> No, I didn't see that.  What was the outcome?
> 
> I'm the last one to preach about showing restraint when putting down another member, but even I don't shit on people's gallery photos. Ever.



the pic was removed by rob, and the guy who did it was banned!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> the pic was removed by rob, and the guy who did it was banned!


And now Tier will follow him.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


>


Only you could screw up using an emoticon.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh yeah, gotta love it.  He shits on my gallery pics but doesn't even have any of his own.  Please!  That is just the lowest of the low.  Hey Dante likes me just the way I am, haircut and all, so I really don't give a shit what some asshole thinks but I won't let anyone deficate on someone elses gallery pictures.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 22, 2006)

So much bickering.......I don't see what's the big deal.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

*Order In The Court!*


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Only you could screw up using an emoticon.



LoL>....!!!!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Oh yeah, gotta love it.  He shits on my gallery pics but doesn't even have any of his own.  Please!  That is just the lowest of the low.  Hey Dante likes me just the way I am, haircut and all, so I really don't give a shit what some asshole thinks but I won't let anyone deficate on someone elses gallery pictures.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm the last one to preach about showing restraint when putting down another member, but even I don't shit on people's gallery photos. Ever.



That is exactly right


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> So much bickering.......I don't see what's the big deal.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/member.php?u=10086


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/member.php?u=10086



Bigdyl


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah but where do you see her ego come out? In open chat most likely which is for the most part fine. It has been said that open chat is kinda open for mostly everything, well unless you go overboard. I really dont see where its so hard to control what you type, but thats just me.



You'll be a mod yet.  Keep working on it.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

omg they found myk


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You'll be a mod yet.  Keep working on it.



You'll be a mma fight you just keep working at it.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

what will i be?? wait no, dont answer that 

look at this stud


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 22, 2006)

Tier said:


> Hey she's the one that started name calling, she's the spark that lit the fire.
> 
> I'll stop when she stops....


What's utterly insane is the apparent notion that you think you can actually win this.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> You'll be a mma fight you just keep working at it.



I will.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> what will i be?? wait no, dont answer that
> 
> look at this stud


Carrot Top looks great but he needs to pull his pants up.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Carrot Top looks great but he needs to pull his pants* Down*.


i agree 200%


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> i agree 200%


If there were a market for complete dumbass this post would make Rob a gazillionaire


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> If there were a market for complete dumbass this post would make Rob a gazillionaire


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> omg they found myk



that makes no sense!


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

Someone mention how threads are quickly ruined by omega lame posts. Bigdyl is number one when it comes to this shit. I'm not a female, but this dude has no personality at all. Its like he's some type of android. He sucks. Plain and simple.

Myk has his times, but nothing compare to bigdyl


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

god hand said:


> Someone mention how threads are quickly ruined by omega lame posts. Bigdyl is number one when it comes to this shit. I'm not a female, but this dude has no personality at all. Its like he's some type of android. He sucks. Plain and simple.
> 
> Myk has his times, but nothing compare to bigdyl


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

god hand said:


> Someone mention how threads are quickly ruined by omega lame posts. Bigdyl is number one when it comes to this shit. I'm not a female, but this dude has no personality at all. Its like he's some type of android. He sucks. Plain and simple.
> 
> Myk has his times, but nothing compare to bigdyl


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


>




Please die.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 22, 2006)

god hand said:


> Someone mention how threads are quickly ruined by omega lame posts. Bigdyl is number one when it comes to this shit. I'm not a female, but this dude has no personality at all. Its like he's some type of android. He sucks. Plain and simple.
> 
> Myk has his times, but nothing compare to bigdyl



I'm jealous of MyK now.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Please die.



please stop wanking to old saggy plump women u sick freak.


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Please die.



When did you start to read minds


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

god hand said:


> When did you start to read minds



its bukakke(sp?) time open ur mouth sir.


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I'm jealous of MyK now.



please!  look at the source


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> please!  look at the source



Oh, true story.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Please die.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


>



please stfu.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> please stfu.



That's as likely as you making a post that doesn't reveal that you're a total ass.


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> please!  look at the source



Why wont u two get together and play a game which u two see who can push each other shit in the deepest. You both already know the rules. The both of you play against John H all the time. He said he always wins.


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

god hand said:


> Why wont u two get together and play a game which u two see who can push each other shit in the deepest. You both already know the rules. The both of you play against John H all the time. He said he always wins.



what the fuck are you talking about???

go do some bench pressing in the front lawn!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> what the fuck are you talking about???
> 
> go do some bench pressing in the front lawn!


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> what the fuck are you talking about???
> 
> go do some bench pressing in the front lawn!



They do that in Canada


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


>



Have you got your sound system yet?


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

god hand said:


> Have you got your sound system yet?



^^^^^Fuck that have you went back to school? Did u even dropout in the first place?


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

god hand said:


> Have you got your sound system yet?



nope. don't plan on it. i've gotten my new computer the other day tho  . and my home page is IM


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

god hand said:


> They do that in Canada



no!


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

I mean just read the title of this thread. Shit sounds stupid and lame


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> no!



What do they do in Canada


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

Godhand I thought you were friends with BigDyl?

Hey Godhand, layoff Kenwood. You were just like him when you first came along......you could say Kenwood is the white version of Godhand.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Godhand I thought you were friends with BigDyl?
> 
> Hey Godhand, layoff Kenwood. You were just like him when you first came along......you could say Kenwood is the white version of Godhand.



racism  . i will not be disrespected


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> racism  . i will not be disrespected


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Godhand I thought you were friends with BigDyl?
> 
> Hey Godhand, layoff Kenwood. You were just like him when you first came along......you could say Kenwood is the white version of Godhand.



Wrong

Kenwood was 15 when he join, I was 18
I did not dropout of school then ask people I've never seen should I go back?
I was in in somewhat decent shape when I joined. Kenwood looked like Hiroshima. 
I dont talk about my family and how they dont help me. Kenwood does, yet he has the money to buy every fuck supplement known to man and 2 new computers.

I'm black. Keenwood wants to be.


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> racism  . i will not be disrespected



Seriously are u in school?


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

and you have a shoe as an avatar! Kenwood has a girl!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

god hand said:


> Seriously are u in school?



home schooled biotch. online crap. why do u think i'm on the computer soo much for? i'm doing this crap and posting on IM too


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 22, 2006)

Did tier get an infraction?


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> and you have a shoe as an avatar! Kenwood has a girl!



Those shoes were worn by the greatest basketball player ever. That's not a girl, that's some random fake tits horrible looking class C whore


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Did tier get an infraction?



Whos gives a flyin fuck


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Did tier get an infraction?


I think Tier got straight-up banned


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 22, 2006)

god hand said:


> Whos gives a flyin fuck



You apparently.


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You apparently.


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> home schooled biotch. online crap. why do u think i'm on the computer soo much for? i'm doing this crap and posting on IM too



What did u not like about public school?


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=72193

Myk this is what I'm talkin about


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

god hand said:


> Wrong
> 
> Kenwood was 15 when he join, I was 18
> I did not dropout of school then ask people I've never seen should I go back?
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> WHat does STFU mean?
> 
> T


*S*hut *T*he *F*uck *U*p.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

stafoo!!!


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



He's in superb shape now. Yes I did make that thread. I should be complaining, he shouldnt. Shit my computer costed 40 bucks. Kenwood doesnt have a job, I'm on my 4th yet he talks about buying worthless shit more than I do. What does that mean? 

No job+lots of money to spend=nice parents


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2006)

god hand said:


> Wrong
> 
> Kenwood was 15 when he join, I was 18
> I did not dropout of school then ask people I've never seen should I go back?
> ...




*^^^ This is Fantastic!! ^^^

*(_Best post ever by GotHand) - _


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

god hand said:


> He's in superb shape now. Yes I did make that thread. I should be complaining, he shouldnt. Shit my computer costed 40 bucks. *Kenwood doesnt have a job*, I'm on my 4th yet he talks about buying worthless shit more than I do. What does that mean?
> 
> No job+lots of money to spend=nice parents



i hang drywall


----------



## KelJu (Oct 22, 2006)

Vesuvius said:


> Jodi, as a SModerator,
> 
> I am politely asking you and the board to let me post under this username.
> 
> ...



What did you get bant for?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 22, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You know what really pisses me off is how you guys go around saying that we censor too much and try to clean this place up and how we are only going to cause people to stop coming here etc....  I have a clue for ya, did you ever think that the reason we had to start the censoring in the first place could be because the site and business was losing out because people didn't want to deal with morons like you?



Don't worry about it, he is just a troll.


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> i hang drywall



My bad


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2006)

Tier said:


> Seems pretty lame to me, I buy a lot of Ironmag products and I don't come to a site to be censored and irritated and im sure there are a lot of people who are like me and would just stop coming here and stop buying it's products if he has people on the "payroll" as it were who had a license to bother me.
> 
> And any moderator who says "It seems all the mods are pretty fair": Your opinion isn't worth the spit that shot out while you were saying it. The people at the top always think they are doing a great job.
> 
> If you don't like the post Edit or DELETE the post.



You have no idea Tier.  The mods usually spend time discussing any infractions or bannings that are handed out.  Yeah, sometimes people might get something that is unwarranted, but usually that goes along with plenty of times they were let off the hook.


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You have no idea Tier.  The mods usually spend time discussing any infractions or bannings that are handed out.  Yeah, sometimes people might get something that is unwarranted, but usually that goes along with plenty of times they were let off the hook.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 22, 2006)

LoL<<<>>>>>!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 22, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No because I'm stopping you now!  DUMBASS!



 


Jodiowned ^ 999999999999999


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 23, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You should have gone to Rob.  You can't just create dup accounts....




*Jodi* and *Robert*,

I am going back to this nik and I won't change it.


I don't believe in dup. accounts.  If you want to delete the Ves. account you can.

I'm coming back to this one.


Thanks and sorry for the inconvenience (if there was any).

I didn't switch for any particular reason.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Oh yeah, gotta love it.  He shits on my gallery pics but doesn't even have any of his own.  Please!  That is just the lowest of the low.  Hey Dante likes me just the way I am, haircut and all, so I really don't give a shit what some asshole thinks but I won't let anyone deficate on someone elses gallery pictures.


Tier is just a racist Troll, I would bet he does not even workout.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2006)

Mr_Snafu said:


> *Jodi* and *Robert*,
> 
> I am going back to this nik and I won't change it.
> 
> ...


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2006)

Mr_Snafu said:


> *Jodi* and *Robert*,
> 
> I am going back to this nik and I won't change it.
> 
> ...


I love my Dup account and will never give it up.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2006)

god hand said:


> I'm black. Keenwood wants to be.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 23, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


>


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


>



Haha, hopefully not. Im waiting for my infraction. Lets see if I get one.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> Haha, hopefully not. Im waiting for my infraction. Lets see if I get one.





I don't think they do the infraction thing anymore.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I don't think they do the infraction thing anymore.



Just got one. A little over 40 minutes. How do you take a screen shot? I'll post the evidence.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> Just got one. A little over 40 minutes. How do you take a screen shot? I'll post the evidence.



They are supposed to have a long discussion with other mods before they give one.  So unless mods work a 24/7 shift... then it's hard to believe...


Godhand isn't offended anyways... he likes the attention.


Anyways hit your prnt scrn button, then you can paste it into mspaint or wherever to cut the size down.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> Just got one. A little over 40 minutes. How do you take a screen shot? I'll post the evidence.


What did you get it for?  That's map?  If so, that's bullshit.  It doesn't say "nigger", it says "Niger."  One's a racial slur and the other is the name of a country.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2006)

DOMS said:


> What did you get it for?  That's map?  If so, that's bullshit.  It doesn't say *"nigger"*, it says "Niger."  One's a racial slur and the other is the name of a country.


Fucking Racist


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 23, 2006)

I love this soap opera


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2006)

Haha, it was a mistake. I didn't get it for this and it wasn't an infraction. It was a warning about another post, but my infraction thing still pops up.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> Haha, it was a mistake. I didn't get it for this and it wasn't an infraction. It was a warning about another post, but my infraction thing still pops up.


Dale  pops up every time you post


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I love this soap opera



 I use soap when I beat it in the shower. My roommate has no idea.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I love this soap opera



You're a soap opera...without the soap....and opera... and stuff....










nvm


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You're a soap opera...without the soap....and opera... and stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha that was almost humourous bigdil.  Almost


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You're a soap opera...without the soap....and opera... and stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worst. Post. Ever.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 23, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> Worst. Post. Ever.



agree


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> agree



Don't talk to me, fish. Come back when you have at least 5,000 posts.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2006)

I was joking


----------



## Jodi (Oct 23, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> Don't talk to me, fish. Come back when you have at least 5,000 posts.


Gococks, meet VietJon.  Don't mind him, he's still battling with his new found gayness after going down on a girl for the first time ever and then posting how yucky cunnalingus is.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Gococks, meet VietJon.  Don't mind him, he's still battling with his new found gayness after going down on a girl for the first time ever and then posting how yucky cunnalingus is.


x a billion


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 23, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Gococks, meet VietJon.  Don't mind him, he's still battling with his new found gayness after going down on a girl for the first time ever and then posting how yucky cunnalingus is.



Luv you too Jodi!!!


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 23, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Luv you too Jodi!!!


Wipe your mouth before you speak


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 23, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> I was joking



you don't have to remind me.

Everythings a joke in OC.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Gococks, meet VietJon.  Don't mind him, he's still battling with his new found gayness after going down on a girl for the first time ever and then posting how yucky cunnalingus is.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Gococks, meet VietJon.  Don't mind him, he's still battling with his new found gayness after going down on a girl for the first time ever and then posting how yucky cunnalingus is.





Vietjon just got virgineyesowned.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Gococks, meet VietJon.  Don't mind him, he's still battling with his new found gayness after going down on a girl for the first time ever and then posting how yucky cunnalingus is.





This needs to go in the IM Hall of Fame.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Gococks, meet VietJon.  Don't mind him, he's still battling with his new found gayness after going down on a girl for the first time ever and then posting how yucky cunnalingus is.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 23, 2006)

The real funny thing here is, Kenwood is laughing at this but given his 4th grade education I'm quite sure he has no idea what Jodi said.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

largepkg said:


> The real funny thing here is, Kenwood is laughing at this but given his 4th grade education I'm quite sure he has no idea what Jodi said.



i do know what she said lol.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 23, 2006)

It must be blissful to live under the impression that people are laughing *WITH* you


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> It must be blissful to live under the impression that people are laughing *WITH* you



suck my pp


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> It must be blissful to live under the impression that people are laughing *WITH* you


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2006)

kenwood said:


> suck my pp



Ban


----------



## god hand (Oct 23, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> agree



Hey there you are I was looking for you.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

god hand said:


> Hey there you are I was looking for you.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Gococks, meet VietJon.  Don't mind him, he's still battling with his new found gayness after going down on a girl for the first time ever and then posting how yucky cunnalingus is.



Haha, this is one for the signature


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 23, 2006)

I wasn't sure. But now you've confirmed my suspicions. Thnkx Jodi.


----------



## god hand (Oct 23, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I wasn't sure. But now you've confirmed my suspicions. Thnkx Jodi.



I was lookin for you


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 23, 2006)

god hand said:


> I was lookin for you



??????


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

i was lookin at both of oyu lastnight. through the key hole


----------



## god hand (Oct 23, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> ??????



I need to borrow your penis so I can finish sewing my sweater.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

god hand said:


> I need to borrow your penis so I can finish sewing my sweater.



lol you'd have better luck buying a new sweater


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 23, 2006)

god hand said:


> I need to borrow your penis so I can finish sewing my sweater.



somehow I knew it was a setup.!!!!!



but maybe some other time. I don't feel like looking for it.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2006)

I thought godhand worked his way up to Goodwill shirts, and didn't have to sew them anymore...


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## god hand (Oct 23, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> somehow I knew it was a setup.!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> but maybe some other time. I don't feel like looking for it.



Like lookin for a needle in a haystack.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2006)

god hand said:


> Like lookin for a needle in a haystack.


Racist but true


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2006)

god hand said:


> Like lookin for a needle in a haystack.



You mean if he got his cock stuck in your high-top fade?


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2006)

god hand said:


> Like lookin for a needle in a haystack.



And manual labor isn't your thing, so it's safe for now.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You mean if he got his cock stuck in your high-top fade?



     


EMO Rules!!


got handowned.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You mean if he got his cock stuck in your high-top fade?



 God hand doesn't have a fade, just look at his picture....


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2006)

Got Hand and BigDyl out in the wild wild west:


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2006)

God hand stumps BigDyl in hangman....


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> God hand stumps BigDyl in hangman....






Homowned


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Oct 23, 2006)

the real godhand.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> the real godhand.



I told that guy off once when I lived in NYC.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> the real godhand.



True Story, he wears faded glory kicks.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


>



It was an accident.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> It was an accident.


----------



## god hand (Oct 23, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> the real godhand.








the real viet jon


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2006)

god hand said:


> the real viet jon


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 23, 2006)

god hand said:


> the real viet jon



you got me.

even I laughed..!!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2006)

god hand said:


> the real viet jon


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Bobby Lee is hilarious[/FONT]


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2006)

who is he?


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


> who is he?


Actor on Mad TV


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Actor on Mad TV



oh yea!  that is the guy in the John Madden Popcorn skit....hahahahahhahahhahahaha


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


> oh yea!  that is the guy in the John Madden Popcorn skit....hahahahahhahahhahahaha




John Madden Popcorn Advertisement


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2006)

DOMS said:


> John Madden Popcorn Advertisement



god, i love that skit!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


> god, i love that skit!



I'd never seen it before.  I laughed my ass off.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2006)

This is friggin' hilarious!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 23, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Bypass infraction and hello ban!
> 
> That shit won't fly here.



permanent?


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 24, 2006)

JODI..... Hey girl been forever.. I never got a chance to thankyou for the help you had given me with my menus last year.. after recovering from surgery I am now back on the bus.. I truly appreciate all you do here !!!And am referencing back to the great advice and suggestions you shared with me.

(ya I know.. Fluffy Fluffy) 

Be well Girl.Take care.

Eri'


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2006)

Erilaya said:


> JODI..... Hey girl been forever.. I never got a chance to thankyou for the help you had given me with my menus last year.. after recovering from surgery I am now back on the bus.. I truly appreciate all you do here !!!And am referencing back to the great advice and suggestions you shared with me.
> 
> (ya I know.. Fluffy Fluffy)
> 
> ...


Hey   Long time no talk   I'm so glad you are doing well!  It's great to hear from you!  Congrats on getting everything back on.


----------

